# 2000 maxima cabin air filter



## ifix777 (Apr 26, 2007)

can anyone tell me if a 2000 maxima se has a cabin air filter, and if so, where can i get access to it. thank you.


----------



## 6SFLAOMFS7 (Sep 24, 2020)

I could not find one in 2K SE.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

From what was said in another post, cabin filters were first started to be used in the 2003.


----------

